# Ewie  ~ 2,000 Posts



## AngelEyes

*Gosh, Ewester, you're such a Chatty Cathy! *
*But that's a good thing *
*because you give this place its biggest smiles.*



*I hope you stick around here*
*for a long, long time.*

*Congratulations on 2,000 posts, Petal!*

*You're one of my very favorites.*

*AngelEyeballs*​


----------



## Priss

Congratulations Ewie!!!
You have been very kind to me and I appreciate the help you have given to me with my threads. 

It's a real pleasure to meet you, thanks again.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Congratulations on 2,000 *EWIE ^^* 

Your posts are always entertaining as well as intelligent.

*btw *I read this morning that NASA wants to record *Third Rock* voices to broadcast
human language outside our solar system. I think you'd be perfect.

_*You'd have extra-terrestials**in stitches in a nanosecond*._


----------



## alexacohen

GamblingCamel said:


> *btw *I read this morning that NASA wants to record *Third Rock* voices to broadcast human language outside our solar system.


 
I can't imagine what for. 
The only extra-terrestrial answer possible would be a variation of "what the heck does this mean?"

But if they have to, Ewie's voice would be just perfect. It would carry some sense of humour to Alpha Centaurus and neighbours. 

Congratulations, Ewie, and thanks!

Alexa


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Many, many thanks, Ewie, for making me laugh every time I've come across you. Wonderful and unique sense of humour, yours!

Do count on me if you need any further "Majorcan" help!

TPS


----------



## ewie

As you all know by now, _I just can't get enough_ praise!
*AngelKins:* 'Chatty Cathy'? ~ hmm, 'inveterate gasbag' would be nearer the mark, methinks. (Except when on the phone to Nice American Ladies who won't shut the phucque up and let me get a word in here and there). Thanks for the thread, cock. (Speaking of which: it's been _quite_ an education for me knowing you ~ I who was such an innocent beforehand)
_In all the excitement I forgot to say: I like 'ewester', though it makes me sound like I should be running round a farmyard in blind panic [headless rooster ~ geddit?]_
*Priss: *Muchas gracias por las felicitaciones ~ siempre me da gusto ayudar a mi ecuatoriana favorita (ok: lo confieso, eres* la _única_ ecuatoriana que conozco) ~ espero poder ayudarte montones de veces más.
*[o _sos_, si prefieres]
*GlamCam: *aw shucks ~ in a very short space of time you've established yourself as my Number One Straight Man ~ it's a pleasure to know you. Maybe you could put in a word for me _chez_ NASA: I'm sure I could come up with some puntastic Lanky Twang for all them little green chappies to get their lug'oles round.
*Alexa:* Gracias a tí también ~ hace un buen ratiño que no nos encontramos aquí, me parece: tendré que visitar a los foros españoles con más frecuencia para que tú puedas corresponder a mi favor (¡!) de criticar tu inglés.

*A big sloppy tachey nicotiney kiss to everyone*! _(No, I'm not even going to_ attempt _putting_ that _into Spanish)_

~ewie


----------



## loladamore

Muchas felicidades to my fellow northerner! Bye 'eck, lad, you've got a lot of posts in bloomin' quick, haven't you! Keep 'em coming. Have a pint of the cream of Manchester for me, petal and I will toast you at this end with a few Coronas or some suchlike.

Well done that man!


----------



## ewie

*TPS: *Oops, sorry, you've must've posted while I was writing the above reply: moltes gràcies for your message [sorry again: the 'real' Catalan ends there!].  The Majorca thing's on a back-burner for the moment, but I'll run my bits of _Catalanglès_ by you when I get back to it, promise.
*LOLA:* By 'eck indeedy-begorrah-caramba-ohshutup.  I _may_ have a pint of the cream of Manchester (no longer made in Manchester, incidentally) next time I'm allowed near a pub which has an outdoor-heater jobbie so I can smoke my face off in comfort.  Meantime, keep warm ~ I hear it's mighty cold in México, unlike here.


----------



## alacant

Congratulations Ewie for 
2,000 posts

You don't know how many laughs and chuckles
I've had reading them.

Big hugs from the seagull!​


----------



## ewie

*Thanks, Ala ~ I enjoy your posts too (mainly because you fairly often agree with me). Now I'm feeling a bit peckish, go catch me a brace of herrings por favor. ~ewiño X*


----------



## cfu507

Wooooow Ewie, 2000? - Mazal Tov! **

I'm not supposed to be surprised, you type faster than light velocity, but to me you will always be an amazing talented guy.
Thank you very much for all your answers [especially those with funny examples] and helping me with so much patience in the forum and PMs. I've already told you what I think about your replies and you, nothing has been changed.

CFU

** Now you know Shalom and Mazal Tov


----------



## ewie

*CFU: Al-lo-davar  (I got that off th'internet: I hope it really does mean You're welcome and not I've got a badger on my head)*
*~ewie*


----------



## Cristina Moreno

WOW EWIE! I remember congratulating you on your 1000 posts not so long ago... or did I lose track of time? Both ways, thanks a lot for all the help you give us (we may not meet very often in the forum, but how helpful you are is pretty obvious!)

You add a special flair to the forum with your sense of humor that makes it impossible for anyone not to like you!

¡*FELICIDADES MI AMIGO* y qué pases un buen día!
Cristina


----------



## Vanda

You are fast and sharp, Ewie. It is always a pleasure reading your posts!
I learn a lot from them.


----------



## ewie

*CristinaM: *Thanks for the thanks, petal, and you're very welcome. May we meet again soon!
*Vanda:* Obrigadinho, para mim sempre ê um prazer escrevê-los ~ um dia dissos espero arriscar o foro português para tentar me exprimir na sua lindíssima língua


----------



## nichec

My congratulations


----------



## dn88

nichec said:


> My congratulations



I'll second that  Huge thanks


----------



## Moritzchen

I just found out about you! And all I can say is I´m grateful (yes, grateful) you are part of these forums!


----------



## ewie

*Many thanks to you, nichec & dn88 & Moritzchen*

*(Oh dear ~ I'm already approaching 2,500!)*


----------



## bibliolept

Looks like I made it back in time, though, to post here rather than in your "Happy 3,000!" thread.

Congrats, Ewie. I enjoy your contributions and your perspective.

And your sneaky jokes.


----------



## Shoot_Prescriptivist_Dogs

I ain't got no idea who this dude is, but he sure do wright funny stuff.  Nice work getting almost 2500 good posts past them modraturz.  Any time you want company kicking some preeescriptivisor down the stairs, just give a friendly yell.

Oh yeah, 'nother think you got commin...don't pay no heed to what they sez about astrologicalations and digestion problems.


----------



## AngelEyes

Shoot, shoot.

There ain't nobody more of a Gemini than our Ewie.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## ewie

bibliolept said:


> And your sneaky jokes.


_Sneaky jokes_?  _Moi?_
Welcome back, Biblio ~ I missed you♥
 


Shoot_Prescriptivist_Dogs said:


> Oh yeah, 'nother think you got commin...don't pay no heed to what they sez about astrologicalations and digestion problems.


 


AngelEyes said:


> There ain't nobody more of a Gemini than our Ewie.


_................ errrrrrrrrrmmm ............ did I miss something somewhere?_

A propos of nothing much, I shot a prescriptivist in my pyjamas this morning.  That learned him!


----------



## yermon

Whoofff!
You close your eyes and turn around and lookee what's happened!

Congrats, ewie on hitting the 2453 post target and surviving.

Another 47 and I would have had to start a new thread.


----------



## AngelEyes

AngelEyes said:


> Shoot, shoot. There ain't nobody more of a Gemini than our Ewie. *AngelEyes*


 

Well, shoot, Ewie, I just couldn't stop myself from spurting out an astrologicalation. Unfortunately, I felt unequipped to help with your digestive problems, but it sounds like you took care of whatever was bothering you this morning.

I do admire your confidence when taking such a close shot at that prescriptivist down there in your pj's. You must have been a wonderful teacher yourself because you know the difference between a dangling participle and an annoying leaky sentence.

*AngelEyes*


----------



## cuchuflete

ewie said:


> A propos of nothing much, I shot a prescriptivist in my pyjamas this morning.  That learned him!



Manners prevent one from inquiring what the prescriptivist was doing in such a location, but that's never stopped me before...

Hey Ewie!!!  What the heck was you doing with a prescriptivist in your PJs?


----------



## ewie

Said prescriptivist was engaged in a mass debate with Mr.Johnson and the Ball twins. Luckily for me (and future generations of ewies etc.) I missed the latter three.

Yermon: thanks for the congrats. I always like a post that starts with _Whoofff!_ (Pink rocks are nice too.)


----------



## AngelEyes

ewie said:


> Said prescriptivist was engaged in a mass debate with Mr.Johnson and the Ball twins. Luckily for me (and future generations of ewies etc.) I missed the latter three.


 
I'm surprised you didn't get confused...what with that Bullseye tattoo.....

*AngelEyes*


----------



## ewie

AngelEyes said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get confused...what with that Bullseye tattoo.....


Blushing to my root


----------



## bibliolept

ewie said:


> Blushing to my root



I didn't need to know the location of either his tattoo or the his blushing.


----------



## JamesM

bibliolept said:


> I didn't need to know the location of either his tattoo or the his blushing.


 
As some of us say in the States, "TMI". 

Well, mr. ewie, your (barely contained) enthusiasm and (slightly risqué) humor provide many of the bright spots on these forums (fora?) and in my day.   

Thank you for ALL you contribute, even when it's "TMI." You are much appreciated. 

JamesM

_Only 2,000? Who would have thought one could generate so many reported posts out of only 2,000...    Oh! It's 2,500 now... that explains it._


----------



## Thomas Tompion

Well done, Ewie.  Many congratulations.  I find myself agreeing with you a great deal; if that isn't a back-handed compliment, I don't know what is.  Please keep the posts coming.  I really appreciate them, and you've given me a new relish for Chorley cakes.


----------



## sokol

Seems like I've missed this thread completely. Well, I'll try to make up for it.

Well then, ewie, probably you still will accept my congratulations to your 2.528 posts - but you will get them only *if *you promise to _*not *_administer your _'big sloppy tachey nicotiney kiss'_ to me.

I had quite some fun yesterday, in fact I even had to visit my general physician for treatment of pathologically fierce contractions of abdomal muscles, also called 'laughter' in the profane world.


----------



## argentina84

*Ewe,*

Thanks for all your help in the English forum. Keep on posting!

*Argentina84*


----------



## Suehil

Congratulations on your approaching 3000 posts, Ewie.  Not only do you often make me laugh, but you actually make sense some of the time! 
Now that you are so experienced perhaps you can give me a few tips on ferret extraction?


----------



## ewie

Suehil said:


> a few tips on ferret extraction?


Oh dear, you've not still got that same ferret, have you, Sue?  (Maybe it's a new one ...)
Mind you, I've still got that same badger: I do believe it's bedded down for the winter in all that straw I keep in my kecks to encourage badgers.  Ah well.
Anyway: number one tip is _Grab the *blunt* end of your ferret ..._


----------



## ewie

cuchuflete said:


> Hey Ewie!!! What the heck was you doing with a prescriptivist in your PJs?


*I'm afraid it's too late at night for me to translate the brilliant puning in post #27 into Espaneess, Cuchu Dear ~ but you can rest assured that it was very funny. LOL ~ LOL ~ LOL ~ LOL, etc.*



JamesM said:


> Thank you for ALL you contribute, even when it's "TMI." You are much appreciated.


*Thankyou, James ~ your thanks mean a lot to me. Like my mother. Or my badger.*



Thomas Tompion said:


> I find myself agreeing with you a great deal; if that isn't a back-handed compliment, I don't know what is. Please keep the posts coming. I really appreciate them, and you've given me a new relish for Chorley cakes.
> *Thankyou, TT ~ I am quite often not unappreciative of your posts too sometimes. Mmmm ~ Chorley cakes! [that's from The Simpsons, TT ~ it's an American tv cartoon series, tv is short for television, I hear they'll be bringing it to your area quite soon, don't wait up]*


 


sokol said:


> Well then, ewie, probably you still will accept my congratulations to your 2.528 posts - but you will get them only *if *you promise to _*not *_administer your _'big sloppy tachey nicotiney kiss'_ to me.


*That is very sweet of you Sokkie Dear [what's with all this 'dear' business all of a sudden?] Sadly (for you) I can't make any promises on the sloppy kiss front ~ oh dear, that opens up whole new vistas of smut and inyourendo.*



argentina84 said:


> *Ewe,*
> 
> Thanks for all your help in the English forum. Keep on posting!


*You're very welcome, Argenty Dear. I intend to keep on posting right up till the second I become banned*



Suehil said:


> Not only do you often make me laugh, but you actually make sense some of the time!
> *Thanks Sue ~ I shall take that in with the same good grace I took TT's compliment with in with, dear.*


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> *That is very sweet of you Sokkie Dear [what's with all this 'dear' business all of a sudden?] Sadly (for you) I can't make any promises on the sloppy kiss front ~ oh dear, that opens up whole new vistas of smut and inyourendo.*



My English teacher once told me that the English like to address people as 'Dear' without meaning very much with this at all, but now your post makes me quite unsure if my teacher actually was right.
So I think I'll stay on the safe side and try to keep my distance whenever you're around, because (and no offense!) sloppiness really is something I do not enjoy too much, you know.


----------



## ewie

Ooh, go _on_, you're just being _shy_ reely


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> Ooh, go _on_, you're just being _shy_ reely


LOL

 (Now really - you actually made me *laugh out loud* right here.  The non-word LOL might have a future after all.)


----------



## ewie

What else can I say but _LMF*AO_, *S*okkie *D*ear _[now with added Capital]_

_*You may choose between: (1) fabulous; (2) fat; (3) flatulent; (4) furry; or (5) frenetic.  Please choose ONLY ONE.  Perhaps we could have another poll?_


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> What else can I say but _LMF*AO_, *S*okkie *D*ear _[now with added Capital]_
> 
> _*You may choose between: (1) fabulous; (2) fat; (3) flatulent; (4) furry; or (5) frenetic.  Please choose ONLY ONE.  Perhaps we could have another poll?_



Well, I admit to it, I haven't got the slightest idea of what this is meaning, but I choose to not give here on the forum my first guess, Dearest Ewie. (And how do you like that one? )

Just in case minors are reading this.


----------



## ewie

[It's _Laughing My F___ Arse Off_, sweetie. _sigh_ ~ another joke dead before it hit the ground]


----------



## CarolMamkny

Oh my dear Ewie... Yo no hablar English but.... better late than never right?

¡FELICITACIONES EN TUS MÁS DE 2000 APORTES! 

And I must say you always make me LMFAO (And I mean it! ) 

p.s.¡Seguimos ahogando el ganso!


----------



## Topsie

What can I say that nobody's said yet?
Congratulations - and since you're into kissing I shall give you the "_bise_"! (which my late grannie, bless her soul, used to call French kissing!)


----------



## cropje_jnr

Hey ewie,

Man, I should get down here more often, how can I let three pages of congrats flow unnoticed!? Quite aside from that, you've posted 573 since then. 

In any event, please accept my tardy congratulations (I guess I should be almost looking ahead to the 3000 mark instead), and may your artistic avatars ever exude male assurance (although the precision of your posts may also have a hand to play in that).


Happy translating for your future thousand (well... 427) posts.


----------



## Deserted

Congragulations Ewie, You are the first I met with


----------



## ewie

Oops ~ bit late. I was stuck in a cleft stick somewhere. Possibly.
Many thanks to Carol _(Hey teacher! leave them geese alone!),_ to Topsie _(sorry: can't think of anything witty_ _and_ _clean to answer your message),_ and to my favourite tigger-with-roo-attachments, Young Cropje ~ _boing! boing!_

Oh and *sağ olun *to you, Deserted _(I hope that's okay ...)_


----------

